

Shale Hacks Diesel Using Gas-to-Liquids Plants - 001sky
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2012-10-24/nazi-technology-turns-cheap-shale-gas-into-sub-2-diesel-energy.html

======
johnrgrace
Shell has spent decades working on this tech after south africa and Nazi
germany used this technology when they were cut off from oil supplies. Since I
am an actual Energy Economist, I'm glad to see this happen. I think Gas to
Liquid technology could be critical in some possible futures as a method to
store energy in a dense compact fuel that works with massive existing
infrastructure.

~~~
001sky
_a method to store energy in a dense compact fuel_

\-- Energy density is almost always overlooked.

~~~
johnrgrace
Unless you hang out with some peak oil guys, they scream about energy density
- until you get something that creates dense energy then they scream about how
efficent it is.

